# Zoe Winters is giving away a Kindle (or two!)



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

http://zoewinters.wordpress.com/

Good luck!!

Imogen


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sigh and I just bought all 3 books for my Kindle today seperately. not as the Bloodlust collection.


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Sigh and I just bought all 3 books for my Kindle today seperately. not as the Bloodlust collection.


There are still plenty of other ways to enter!

And thanks for buying!

Z


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

*apologies.*  I followed the link back from my blog and just assumed this was in the book bazaar section where we're allowed to self-promo. Sorry!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Zoe... Amazon is showing  "Bloodlust" as currently unavailable, not .99 cents as of  9 am central time Sunday.


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Kindle Snob said:


> Hi Zoe... Amazon is showing "Bloodlust" as currently unavailable, not .99 cents as of 9 am central time Sunday.


Hey Kindle Snob (It's funny calling you that without it being "namecalling" ), It takes up to 48 hours for the page to fully set up. When I originally announced everything, I didn't notice the buy link wasn't up yet. I called Amazon today about it and they said everything looks like it's on target and that it should be available by 6 am eastern time, Monday morning. If not, I'll have to call them again. It's very frustrating! (But my fault. Because I announced a little too soon.)

Z


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

lol...good point on the name calling.  Never thought of it that way.  Thank you for the explanation.  I'm looking forward to reading it and since my K3 will hopefully be here Monday, it's going to be my first download!


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Kindle Snob said:


> lol...good point on the name calling. Never thought of it that way. Thank you for the explanation. I'm looking forward to reading it and since my K3 will hopefully be here Monday, it's going to be my first download!


Awesome! I really hope the link is live by then!


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

It is still showing not available.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

toj said:


> It is still showing not available.


Yes... I just checked too... it's still showing "not currently available". I've read the first one in the group and would love to get all three stories in one collection.


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes. I know. It sucks.   DTP email support got back with me and said they "fixed the error on their end" (whatever that means... they didn't specify). Then they told me it will be buyable in 24-36 hours. Grrrr! It's out of my hands.

It's a very strong lesson learned, though, to NEVER count on Amazon's DTP system working the way it's supposed to when you have anything at all riding on it. In future when I do a book blitz I'll publish the kindle book a week before my blitz. (at least)

Z


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

So if it is .99 through Monday, then it is over yet the write up says for 24 hours after it becomes buyable. Here is hoping for the latter.


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

toj said:


> So if it is .99 through Monday, then it is over yet the write up says for 24 hours after it becomes buyable. Here is hoping for the latter.


Hey Toj, It'll be the latter! I will give the 99 cents for a full 24 hours from the point it goes live. I'll edit the blog post to reflect that (I was just being optimistic about it being live on Monday, LOL)

Thx!

Z


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

zoewinters said:


> Hey Toj, It'll be the latter! I will give the 99 cents for a full 24 hours from the point it goes live. I'll edit the blog post to reflect that (I was just being optimistic about it being live on Monday, LOL)
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Z


Can you give us a heads up here when it is available? That would be great!


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

zoewinters said:


> Hey Toj, It'll be the latter! I will give the 99 cents for a full 24 hours from the point it goes live. I'll edit the blog post to reflect that (I was just being optimistic about it being live on Monday, LOL)
> 
> Thx!
> 
> Z


I'm interested in reading it as well but it still isn't online.


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Belle2Be said:


> I'm interested in reading it as well but it still isn't online.


The buy link is now live! Thank you to everybody for their patience and interest! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004183MZM


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh I just purchased your book so this is perfect! I really enjoyed the first one. I haven't read the second one yet but I plan on reading it soon.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

Downloading now....thank you very much!


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I just one-clicked.  Thank you Ms. Winters and thank you Imogen Rose for starting this to let us know!


----------



## zoewinters (Jun 18, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I just one-clicked. Thank you Ms. Winters and thank you Imogen Rose for starting this to let us know!


No problem! Thanks for your support!


----------

